# Tip Strategy + New Tech Option (Square Wireless Chip + NFC)



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

With the rate cuts I've been psuedo-hustling passengers for tips. I've been getting $20-40/night in cash or Square (Magstripe reader). Yes, on Uber.

My strategy usually entails some combo of the following:


"How's your night going?" "Night's going great but the rate cuts are killing me" - This usually falls into "What rate cuts? (explain) "I heard! Why did they do that?" - Run with it!

Always keep at least enough change to break a $20
Work in the "unknown facts" about uber. That they have ratings (offer to give it), we are allowed to accept tips. What happens if we get below 4.7, etc.

Explain that since the rate cuts our profits and costs get closer to together and the impact on wait times, driver availability, increased likliehood of cancel, etc. People are egocentric, explain how it MIGHT or HAS affected them. Seems to score super brownie points for some reason. Might avoid talks of guarantee unless pressed why you're still driving.

If you get a request to do a drive through run, explain calmly that you can't afford it due to per min rate reduction. They might be annoyed, but if they are you aren't getting a tip anyway to wait, eff em. Or if they might be willing to put a bit on the top.
Explain facts without any sort of hinting as to what you're looking for. You need to plant two seeds, that you can take tips and that some practices of a certain someone might be less than amicable. Let them formulate the idea of giving you a tip to reconcile these two facts into an action.

Part 2
________
I preordered the Square Chip + Contactless reader from Square about a month ago and got it today.

https://squareup.com/contactless-chip-reader

It's awesome in that you can now take ANYTHING. Android/Apple pay on pax phones (without awkwardly butt bumping with your phone), contactless cards and Chip cards. If they have ANY payment form on them they have no excuse. Pax is the only one that needs to handle the card.

Probably the best part about the package is the sticker it comes with. I arbitrarily stuck it on the back of the passenger headrest (know that wont work long term), not expecting any traction. Tipping Lyft pax sit up front.










Instant ice breaker. I had 2 pax ask me directly what the sticker was about (Hook) and showed them the device (stuck it to the battery pack I offer to pax for phone charging). This segued into questions about how it works, talks of paying with a cell phone (apple/android pay - Line and Sinker).

I got two tips tonight ($5 and $10) based SOLELY on the tech. One guy wanted to use the contactless feature on his card he'd never used before. The other downloaded Android Pay/Added a card during trip just tap my reader like a magic trick (and give me money!). Other passengers just seemed to be awestruck that I have a wireless card reader after they already decided to give me a tip (due to the above) and told the I can take cards. Some cheapos liked the tech but didn't give anything despite my hustle. I anticipate these are the same people who say, "I would tip but I don't have cash" when really they just don't want to.

The magstripe reader sucks in comparison, always requires reswipes, wonky you if you have a bluetooth audio device paired and finicky with volume control (my phone at lease) and you have to fidget with your phone. The bluetooth reader is more reliable and easier! Just ask them the total and have them dip or tap.

Best option I've come up with until Uber does in-app tipping (cough).

*INCOMING SHAMELESS SELF PROMOTION* 

PM me for my referral Square code (don't belive ref codes in forums are allowed). When you sign up for a square account (free) we both get $1000 dollars worth of free CC processing ($27 value). The credit does expire after 180 days... but the word on the street is that one might use a rewards card to loop that credit in a circle to extract the value.

They include a magstripe reader at no cost. The Wireless Chip + NFC option is $50 delivered. They ACH all payments to you within 1-2 days.


----------

